# Space pod colours??



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I have a question/s about the colours required to do the Space Pod. 

I have been doing some research for good referance shots on colours for the ship as a whole. I know there is a colour chart with the model but it's kid of ambiquous in some areas.

For instance, are all the features on the main hull, except the radar/scanner dish, legs, solar screenand other parts pointed out on the instructions, bright silver. In some shots I've seen that the fusion core is a darker colour than the main hull. As for the various panels, cylinders etcis there a good site to go to to see how they are coloured and main wall colour marked as 'flat light beige'... That refers to the model masters enamels which I don't use, so if some one knows a similar colour in the tamiya range that would be great. I've found that the tamiya flat aluminium is a good match for the bright silver and the titanium silver is a good colour for the steel beams, but as for the rest???

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm having trouble figgering out which panels on the hull are orange. Is the whole rear cove orange, or just the panel around the door? Are the panels around the windows silver? Are the sides of the "nose" orange or silver?

The 2 little B&W photos provided are pretty useless, like the rest of the instructions.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Here are a couple pictures of Dave Metzner's build-up.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

This about the best link I'e found so far for actual referance of the hero model
http://www.iann.net/vaults/lostinspace/


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

From a couple of those shots, it looks like the top of the nose, between and above the windows, is also orange. On the back, only the panel area around the door is orange.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

What color orange though? Almost looks like a reddish orange. Is there a color out there you can get like this or does it need to be custom mixed?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm using International orange. I like the look.
Still hard to tell about the cove on the back - reflections in there.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I think I'm going to start with Tetstors International Orange (4682) or Tamiya (X-6), Humbrol (#18). If it needs a deeper red hue, I can always add a little X-7 to the mix.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Just Orange.a


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

For my pod I've chosen the following colors:

Outside: Modelmaster "Stainless Steel" Metalizer paint. I just won't buff it to a shine, since this worked well for the hull of my 1:350 Polar Lights NX-01.

Landing gear and reaction thrusters, along with radar dish: Modelmaster "Aluminum Plate" Metalizer paint. ( Same non-buffing rules as above )

Orange Panels: Testors "Gloss Orange" - aka "Competition Orange". This will be dulled down, like the hull, when sealed with a coat of Metalizer sealer, and "Satin Finish" clear.

And for the interior: Since I couldn't find a rattle can of "beige" I liked, I went with Modelmaster "Light Ivory" Paint. It's a very light color, and seems to simulate the interior color close to screenshots I've seen on videos of the pods' interior. Plus it should stand out well, once I place my darker shaded "girders" into the interior.

Hope this helps with a few color suggestions!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :woohoo: :wave:

P.S. - Here is a good link for a website with videos of LIS episodes. "Flight into the Future" & "Target:Earth" both have good pod scenes. Enjoy!
http://www.tv.com/lost-in-space/show/2099/videos.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Scorpitat said:


> For my pod I've chosen the following colors:
> 
> 
> And for the interior: Since I couldn't find a rattle can of "beige" I liked, I went with Modelmaster "Light Ivory" Paint.
> ...


 


I used Testors Model Master Modern US Desert Sand in a Spray Can. Its the same as the Ivory but Flat.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

At this stage it looks like I'll be using tamiyas buff mixed about 60/40 with white to get the interior colour I'm chasing.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link. Wow, it's been a while since I've seen this stuff. I'll never complain about Galactica again! Kind of makes the 'Lost In Space' movie seem like 'The Godfather' by comparison! It's amazing that if they fart the wrong way they'll launch the Pod! (lol)


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

I recieved a e-mail from Dave Metzner and he said that:

"The Orange I used is Testors Model Master International Orange. 

Dave"


----------

